#ubuntu-us-co 2011-01-24
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey guys - any way to disable teh restricted nvidia driver from the console ?
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm getting a no screens found error :(
<FunnyLookinHat> Blarg - having issues getting graphics working...  :-/
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-01-25
<FunnyLookinHat> Boom - XChat - I missed you.
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-01-24
<katsumeblisk> Is this Loco active? I'd love to participate.
<FunnyLookinHat> katsumeblisk, It's alive
<FunnyLookinHat> Figuring out direction and events and such :)
<katsumeblisk> Sweet
<FunnyLookinHat> You should sign up for the mailing list and such
<FunnyLookinHat> introduce yourself, say what you're interested in seeing, etc.
<katsumeblisk> Willdo
<FunnyLookinHat> The more bumps we get on that list, the more active the community tends to be.
<FunnyLookinHat> right on
<Cheri703> FunnyLookinHat: I'm looking at in/after May to move to Denver!
<FunnyLookinHat> Cheri703, !!!
<FunnyLookinHat> That's awesome!
<Cheri703> I'm excited :)
<FunnyLookinHat> So Emma managed to convince you, eh?
<Cheri703> Exact time frame will depend on when/if units are available in the complex I've been eyeing
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah - what part of town?
<Cheri703> hehe, I was 90% convinced already, just needed to check it out :)
<Cheri703> ha, REALLY REALLY close to sys76 actually
<Cheri703> didn't realize it til after I'd looked at the place
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah - I guess it's no competition between Colorado and Ohio...  no offense, but I left the midwest for the same reasons...  :)
<Cheri703> On S Quebec Way south of Florida ave
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh right on - that's a good area.
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm ready to leave here
<FunnyLookinHat> Good match of price and proximity to the city.
<Cheri703> found a place that'll let me keep all 3 of my dogs too!
<FunnyLookinHat> NICE!
<FunnyLookinHat> What kind of dogs do you have ?
<Cheri703> Yeah "Deerfield Apartments"
<Cheri703> 2 beagle mixes, lab-ish something mix
<FunnyLookinHat> ah right on
<Cheri703> You guys can come over for lunch once I move :)
<Cheri703> or after work or something :D
<FunnyLookinHat> That's a really great spot for biking too
<FunnyLookinHat> the Cherry Creek trail is right near there - and you can ride it all the way downtown
<FunnyLookinHat> Hah right on
<Cheri703> yeah, and the High Line Canal trail (something like that?) is between parker and s quebec way I think
<FunnyLookinHat> Ohhh yeah that one too
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-01-22
<hackfu> i saw a lynx today
<hackfu> they are really rare
<hackfu> http://i.imgur.com/6j0j0rU.jpg
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-01-23
<ezrafree> hackfu: nice that's pretty awesome
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, Loving the galago ultra pro.  One of my co-workers, and 2 of my friends have bought system76 machines on my reccomendation since i got mine
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, assuming things go well - my company will standardize on system76 laptops for people who want a linux machine :)
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, Nice!
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, Are you running Trusty by any chance?
<FunnyLookinHat> Major speed improvements ( esp. w/ graphics ) for Iris Pro graphics
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, hmm no just the 13.10 distro it came wtih
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<FunnyLookinHat> Well - it's going to get even faster  :)
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, is it a strait forward dist upgrade to trusty or no since it is LTS
<FunnyLookinHat> It will be once it's released - but it's currently the dev version so you have to manually upgrade
<lirakis> sure
<lirakis> well - everything is working great ATM
<lirakis> ^ is one of my friends that got a galago ultrapro :)
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, that's great   :)  what's your company's name again ?
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, OnSIP
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah yeah that's right
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, we are doing a bunch of work on new API stuff - you can checkout sipjs.com
<gremlyn> hi!
<gremlyn> I had absolutely not idea that there were localised ubuntu channels
<gremlyn> not that I'm in CO or anything ;)
<lirakis> he he
<FunnyLookinHat> hhaha
<FunnyLookinHat> Well cool - I'll have to check out the new API  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> WebRTC - very intriguing  :)
<gremlyn> I'll need to find an excuse to build something with it lirakis
<gremlyn> I'm sure the new site I'm working on could use it somehow...
<gremlyn> FunnyLookinHat, don't suppose the laptops come with the home partition separate from OS?
<FunnyLookinHat> gremlyn, Not by default, no.
<gremlyn> so you're saying I should have asked... :) wonder if it's too late
<FunnyLookinHat> 99% of our customers want it all as one - so it's the best way to ship.
<FunnyLookinHat> haha
<FunnyLookinHat> Well we image them all the same with our imaging system
<gremlyn> not that it's hard to change after the fact
<FunnyLookinHat> gremlyn, you're going to love it though  :)
<lirakis> FunnyLookinHat, can you guys check build status and or if a order has shipped? or is it just automated so tracking goes out when its done building
<gremlyn> FunnyLookinHat, you know what I DON'T love?
<gremlyn> wait :(
<lirakis> he he
<gremlyn> heh
<gremlyn> lirakis, I haven't closed the order status tab in my browser
<lirakis> heh
<gremlyn> it'll give me the serial numbers once built, and the tracking info when available :D
<gremlyn> pretty slick system design actually... FunnyLookinHat is it custom or based on an existing product? I'm planning to borrow some elements for a project I am working
<lirakis> hmm i suppose 14.04 adds trim support
<lirakis> or .. at least by default
<gremlyn> oh, nice lirakis
<FunnyLookinHat> lirakis, Yeah we can check build status - though for the most part it's just a normal queue ( First In / First Out )
<gremlyn> not sure I realised it was available as a selectable option
<FunnyLookinHat> gremlyn, I built the site  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Completely custom
<gremlyn> FunnyLookinHat, good work then
<gremlyn> framework?
<FunnyLookinHat> ha thanks - our CEO designed it.
<FunnyLookinHat> Loosely based on Kohana
<gremlyn> ah, how is that? not used it myself, I've stuck with Symfony
<FunnyLookinHat> I think it's ideal if you need only a few basic things from your framework...
<FunnyLookinHat> i.e. we basically use it for routing, basic MVC, and ORM - everything beyond that is more or less unportable or highly customized
<gremlyn> makes sense
<FunnyLookinHat> You're a PHP dev too, then ?
<gremlyn> indeed
<FunnyLookinHat> cool cool
<gremlyn> man, is it really time for another ubuntu LTS already? I only just got my HTPC updated to 12.04 lol
<FunnyLookinHat> heh
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm still on 13.04 - going to just jump right to Trusty any weekend now....
<FunnyLookinHat> Support is EOL
<gremlyn> I'm on 12.04 for pretty much everything, not sure why I like to hang on the LTS
<gremlyn> probabl a hold over from the days when upgrades were much more painful
<gremlyn> maybe I'll try to stay up to date with the new machine
<gremlyn> omgomgomgomg
<gremlyn> not only has my laptop shipped
<gremlyn> it'll be here TODAY
<gremlyn> FunnyLookinHat, I'm going to thank you for that, I'm sure after meeting me in here you called up and told them to kick it into high gear
<gremlyn> great, now I'm just going to sit here all day staring at the door waiting for it instead of working
<lirakis> lol
<lirakis> ups tracking ... f5, f5, f5, f5, f5
<gremlyn> oh no wonder shipping is so fast, they come from LA
<FunnyLookinHat> gremlyn, haha - it wasn't me!
<FunnyLookinHat> When did you order?
<gremlyn> monday afternoon at 4pm PST
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh wow - nice  :)
<gremlyn> right? Emma told me it would be 6-10 days, so I figured on the lower end of that estimate
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah, 6-10 is normal
<FunnyLookinHat> But sometimes the queue flushes itself a bit early  :)
<gremlyn> almost paid for the expedited shipping, but was also told not to both by Emma
<gremlyn> (I use her name assuming you know who that is?)
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh yeah - just walked past her to the kitchen to heat my lunch  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> You should let her know you're stoked - she'll be glad to hear it  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> happy customers are the driving force in her life  ;)
<gremlyn> haha ok, will do
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-01-24
<gremlyn> FunnyLookinHat!
<gremlyn> it's awesome
<FunnyLookinHat> gremlyn, !!
<FunnyLookinHat> That's great  :)
<gremlyn> only thing I am having trouble with is the color profile for my second monitor
<gremlyn> old laptop had an AMD gpu so I have the extra controls for setting it right
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah -
<FunnyLookinHat> Can you reset it ?
<gremlyn> I have
<FunnyLookinHat> weird
<FunnyLookinHat> Try downloading the ICC profile from the MFGR website ?
<gremlyn> colours look fine, it's just a little washed out in comparison to laptop, I think the gamma is off
<gremlyn> can't seem to find one on the asus website for it
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm
<FunnyLookinHat> Well...
<FunnyLookinHat> we sell nice monitors.... ;)
<gremlyn> lol, this is an otherwise nice monitor ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> model # ?
<gremlyn> it's not unsuable, just a definite difference between the two
<FunnyLookinHat> yeah
<gremlyn> VH242H
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh yeah I've seen those models around...
<FunnyLookinHat> oh btw - gremlyn ... meet system76chick_  (emma )
<gremlyn> oh hi system76chick_!
<gremlyn> <- Colin
<system76chick_> Hey! Happy Friday!
<gremlyn> and to you
<gremlyn> hopefully I didn't scare you too much with my 'complaint' yesterday ;)
<system76chick_> happy complaints with a kidding at the end are always fine
<system76chick_> Are you typing from your Galago right now? Isn't it super fast?
<gremlyn> you know I am!
<gremlyn> it's unbelieveably fast
<gremlyn> I can barely blink before it boots up
<system76chick_> Nice, glad to hear it!
<gremlyn> and I'm starting to get used to the 1920x1080 res on the 14" screen
<gremlyn> things are definitely much smaller, but oh the extra space!
<gremlyn> am I correct in my understanding that 14.04 should be bringing performance enchancements that may increase (however slightly) battery life for haswell-powered devices?
<FunnyLookinHat> gremlyn, Yeah I'd expect that with the 3.13 kernel... we haven't done any official testing for battery life with Trusty yet, but I'm reading similar stuff here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUwODA
<FunnyLookinHat> You'll also see a significant performance increase with the graphics with 14.04
<gremlyn> oh yeah? some tweaks in the driver for the newer graphics?
<gremlyn> ooo, multi-queue block layer sounds like it could make even a noticeable speed difference for already fast ssd
<FunnyLookinHat> gremlyn, not 100% sure, but I think the new MESA is finally taking advantage of the edram that is available on-chip for the graphics unist
<FunnyLookinHat> *units
<gremlyn> oh, it's not currently? I can see that making a difference
<gremlyn> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah :)
<gremlyn> FunnyLookinHat and system76chick_, while I have you here, I have noticed my Ubuntu key does not seem quite as solidly connected as the others... a light flick knocks it free
<gremlyn> not sure if that is because it is added on after and I just need to be more careful?
<Cheri703> hey FunnyLookinHat and system76chick_, how are things over in your neck of the woods?
<FunnyLookinHat> gremlyn, no, it should stay tight...  Go ahead and open a support case, the guys should be able to walk you through getting it put back on correctly.
<FunnyLookinHat> Cheri703, pretty good over here!  How about you?
<Cheri703> doing well!
<FunnyLookinHat> Long time no see, now that I think about it...
<gremlyn> other than 'stick it back on'? ;) I'll do that
<Cheri703> yeah, it's been a bit
<FunnyLookinHat> gremlyn, haha yeah well, your key may be broken ( we can send you a new one ) or you need to hold the prongs correctly to get it to stick
<Cheri703> I went to lunch with emma a few weeks back
<FunnyLookinHat> oh right on :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-01-25
<rob321> hey folks....  I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and suddenly I can't get any printers here to work... I have both a cannon and HP (HPLIP installed) and the system recognizes the printers, says it has sent the print job, says it has been printed, and yet the printer doesn't even stir from sleep
<rob321> no one awake apparently...
#ubuntu-us-co 2017-01-23
<Allen_Oaks> Lol there's a colorado UBUNTU team
<Allen_Oaks> let me guess, your all CSU students
